# La ciudad brasileña más cercana al PERÚ !!!!



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

Río Branco es la capital del estado brasileño de Acre. Fue fundada en 1882 y tiene actualmente 300,000 habitantes. 
Unos mapas para orientarnos :
















Ahora si,la ciudad de Rio Branco :


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

vaya esta muy bien....


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si Iquitos fuera así...hno:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow. Hace recontra leña a Iquitos. Por otra parte, veo que los brasileños no se hacen ningún problema en construir edificios de más de 10 pisos en plena selva. En Iquitos se decía que el edificio de Essalud tenía problemas por la calidad del suelo. Cuando hay buenos cimientos, no pasa nada.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Que gran desarrollo se aprecia en todas las ciudades brasileras, que gran indice de descentralizacion.....un gran ejemplo para el Perú


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Wow. Hace recontra leña a Iquitos. Por otra parte, veo que los brasileños no se hacen ningún problema en construir edificios de más de 10 pisos en plena selva. En Iquitos se decía que el edificio de Essalud tenía problemas por la calidad del suelo. Cuando hay buenos cimientos, no pasa nada.


Dejemos las comparaciones odiosas. Mientras se sigan haciendo seguiré pidiendo lo mismo, sea quien sea el que las haga.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

q linda ciudad, colorida y ordenada.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me fascina el malecón y esos edificios de colores. Bien bonita la ciudad!


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Totalmente de acuerdo J Block. Con todo el respeto a todos los foristas, creo que sería mejor no hacer esas comparaciones. Ahora, ¿alguien sabe cómo se puede llegar de Rio Branco a Pucallpa, ya que creo que es la ciudad peruana más cercana a esta ciudad? Si fueran tan amables, espero su respuesta, porque me interesa ese datito. Saludos.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bastante bonita la ciudad....


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Esa es la zona centrica de Rio Branco muy ordenada con bonitas construcciones junto al rio, la ciudad tiene bastantes favelas, si la comparan a Iquitos, Iquitos es mas grande pero Rio Branco no es una ciudad dejada a su suerte, tambien es otro tipo de gente, cuando llega uno a Iñapari de alli hay vehiculos que llevan hasta la frontera de Assis de alli hay omnibus que en menos de cinco horas le dejan a uno en Rio Branco, tambien hay avion pero son aviones pequeños y es mas caro, el dia que pavimenten la via a Puerto Maldonado (actualmente la via es afirmada y en buen estado) el ir a esa ciudad sera mas facil que nunca, estan construyendo un gran puente que atraviesa el Rio Madre de Dios en direccion a la Frontera, mi primo es funcionario del MTC alla actualmente estan ya construidos los pilares no he visto fotos de ello, en el lado Brasileño de la frontera hay cajero automatico. Puerto Maldonado ha progresado mucho comparandola a como era veinte años atras.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Alegre ciudad, bonita

Aunque estás seguro Dodi que esta foto es de Brasil????










Podrìa jurar que es idèntiva a un pedazo del malecòn del Salado en Guayaquil.

Muy bonitos los colores ...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Dejemos las comparaciones odiosas. Mientras se sigan haciendo seguiré pidiendo lo mismo, sea quien sea el que las haga.


No toda comparación es odiosa (esta frase de cliché no necesariamente es correcta). La que yo hago es con afán constructivo, y además viene al caso, porque Río Branco viene a ser el símil brasileño de nuestras ciudades amazónicas. Hice la comparación con Iquitos, porque hacerlo con Pucallpa o Puerto Maldonado habría constituido un abuso.
En este caso, compararse es bueno, porque hace pensar acerca de lo que falta para alcanzar un mejor nivel de desarrollo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Alegre ciudad, bonita
> 
> Aunque estás seguro Dodi que esta foto es de Brasil????
> 
> ...


Alucina que pensaba lo mismo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Uyyy curujus!!! di un nùmero!!!!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Que chevere Rio Branco, tube la oportunidad de estar alli cuando hice mi viaje de promocion se nota realmente la diferencia en cuanto a desarrollo, tambien visite Cobija Bolivia

Noten la gran deforestacion del lado de Brasil, esa que esta paralela a la linea roja


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Una imagen satelital de la ciudad de Puerto Maldonado y una linea trazada por mi 
del supuesto puente en construccion, me hubiera gustado estar alla 
para tomar bonitas fotos de mi pueblo, pero ya para fines de este 2007 estare por alla









Esta foto satelital es del Rio Madre de Dios por donde pasara este puente de la carretera interoceanica
el rio MAdre de Dios es de muy ancho y profundo caudal,
dicen que ya estan construyendo las columnas me gustaria ver como quedara, 
talves quede como un mini golden gate de la selva, jajajaj









carretera a inapari y frontera con Brasil esta es del lado peruano - afirmada









carretera en la frontera con Peru, lado brasileno - pavimentada









Puerto Maldonado dianbulando por las calles, esta foto es de un turista









Una de la plaza de armas creo que esto era en navidad









El rio Madre de Dios, creo que por alli pasara el puente de integracion


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Buenas imágenes, Alezx! Te diré que, según los datos de Provías, el puente Billinghurst tiene un avance ya superior a los 100 metros. Debe estar terminado en setiembre del 2008.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Gracias por la foto Pedro, si que se ve que sera grande en el 2008? que bien que bien por mi Pto.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

EFRACO said:


> Esa es la zona centrica de Rio Branco muy ordenada con bonitas construcciones junto al rio, la ciudad tiene bastantes favelas, si la comparan a Iquitos, Iquitos es mas grande pero Rio Branco no es una ciudad dejada a su suerte, tambien es otro tipo de gente, cuando llega uno a Iñapari de alli hay vehiculos que llevan hasta la frontera de Assis de alli hay omnibus que en menos de cinco horas le dejan a uno en Rio Branco, tambien hay avion pero son aviones pequeños y es mas caro, el dia que pavimenten la via a Puerto Maldonado (actualmente la via es afirmada y en buen estado) el ir a esa ciudad sera mas facil que nunca, estan construyendo un gran puente que atraviesa el Rio Madre de Dios en direccion a la Frontera, mi primo es funcionario del MTC alla actualmente estan ya construidos los pilares no he visto fotos de ello, en el lado Brasileño de la frontera hay cajero automatico. Puerto Maldonado ha progresado mucho comparandola a como era veinte años atras.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo EFRACO, y realmente es asi el recorrido

Por otro lado Puerto Maldonado esta progresando mucho sera de mano con el progreso economico que esta viviendo actualmente nuestro pais, por alli lei que si h abia alguna carretera que conecte iquitos con esta ciudad brasilena, no la hay, la unica carretera es la que va desde Puerto Maldonado hasta Rio Branco - Brasil


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Sabian que antes creo que en las primeras decadas de la republica lo que ahora es conocido como el estado de Acre era territorio peruano?, tambien sabian que hace un tiempo creo que a fines de los 80's en aquellos tiempos el diputado por Madre de Dios el sr. Eduardo Salhuana hablo en el congreso que si se seguia dejando en el olvido a Madre de Dios nosotros por libre determinacion pasariamos a anexarnos al estado de Acre en BRASIL? cuando yo vivia alla siempre me gusto y aun me gusta la cultura brasilena, su musica la gente calida amigable, hay influencia por alla se escucha mucho la musica brasilena tambien hay un comercio grande con Brasil en cuanto a productos alimenticios y otros, sabian que este pequeno pueblo fue descubierta por el pionero peruano Faustino Maldonado?, creo que por eso se llama asi Puerto Maldonado, ahora ha crecido mucho en cuanto a poblacion la mayoria emigrantes de la sierra de Cusco y Puno de la selva fronteriza de Bolivia y algunos pocos brasilenos que tienen negocios por alla.

talves los aburro con mis comentarios pero es para que sepan un poco de esta casi desconocida tierra al oriente de Lima, me gustaria ver que comentarios tienen gracias.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Vane : Ese es el emblema de Rio Branco !!!!!*

Si te das cuenta es un puentecito en realidad...es un rìo muy angosto...casi un riachuelo...`fàcilmente la cuarta parte del ancho del Rìmac... voy a postear màs fotos del puente...lo que pasa,es que esa iluminaciòn de neòn a colores,realza mucho al puente... 



Vane de Rosas said:


> Alegre ciudad, bonita
> 
> Aunque estás seguro Dodi que esta foto es de Brasil????
> 
> ...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Alezx : me parece que hay un thread antiguo...*

sobre Puerto Maldonado...voy a buscarlo.... 
Recordé que tengo un tío (un primo de mi mamà,ya fallecido) que se casò con una señorita de Puerto Maldonado...por lo tanto tengo primos que son hijos de una conpueblana tuya... Recordaba a mis primos de Piura,a otro de Chincha y habìa sido que en el Oriente peruano tambièn tenìa parientes politicos...Voy a buscar el thread porque se postearon muy buenas fotos de Puerto Maldonado. 



alezx_nj said:


> Sabian que antes creo que en las primeras decadas de la republica lo que ahora es conocido como el estado de Acre era territorio peruano?, tambien sabian que hace un tiempo creo que a fines de los 80's en aquellos tiempos el diputado por Madre de Dios el sr. Eduardo Salhuana hablo en el congreso que si se seguia dejando en el olvido a Madre de Dios nosotros por libre determinacion pasariamos a anexarnos al estado de Acre en BRASIL? cuando yo vivia alla siempre me gusto y aun me gusta la cultura brasilena, su musica la gente calida amigable, hay influencia por alla se escucha mucho la musica brasilena tambien hay un comercio grande con Brasil en cuanto a productos alimenticios y otros, sabian que este pequeno pueblo fue descubierta por el pionero peruano Faustino Maldonado?, creo que por eso se llama asi Puerto Maldonado, ahora ha crecido mucho en cuanto a poblacion la mayoria emigrantes de la sierra de Cusco y Puno de la selva fronteriza de Bolivia y algunos pocos brasilenos que tienen negocios por alla.
> 
> talves los aburro con mis comentarios pero es para que sepan un poco de esta casi desconocida tierra al oriente de Lima, me gustaria ver que comentarios tienen gracias.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

mapamundista said:


> sobre Puerto Maldonado...voy a buscarlo....
> Recordé que tengo un tío (un primo de mi mamà,ya fallecido) que se casò con una señorita de Puerto Maldonado...por lo tanto tengo primos que son hijos de una conpueblana tuya... Recordaba a mis primos de Piura,a otro de Chincha y habìa sido que en el Oriente peruano tambièn tenìa parientes politicos...Voy a buscar el thread porque se postearon muy buenas fotos de Puerto Maldonado.


OK GRACIAS SR MAPAMUNDISTA,


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

*¿Y cómo es la economía de Rio Branco?*

La zona de la 3ra sección de Cerro Largo, donde está enclavada la ciudad de Río Branco, es eminentemente agrícola ganadera y puede llegar a ser también una pequeña cuenca lechera, sobresaliendo los cultivos de arroz.

Río Branco cuenta con cinco molinos arroceros, muchos de ellos con exportación propia como es el caso del Molino Arrocero Río Branco. Ha mejorado la producción pecuaria llegando a existir un Abasto Municipal que fue construido en el año 1990, de acuerdo con todos los adelantos requeridos por el M.G.A.P, con una capacidad de faena suficiente como para cubrir el consumo de las dos ciudades (Río Branco y Yaguarón).

En esta 3era sección del departamento de Cerro Largo, la promoción e inversión turística está tomando un desarrollo importante. A pocos kilòmetros de la ciudad se encuentra el balneario Lago Merín, importante polo de atracción turística nacional e internacional, especialmente visitado por turistas brasileños, argentinos y de países cercanos de América Latina.


Extraído de Wikipedia


----------



## CH (Apr 2, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Alegre ciudad, bonita
> 
> Aunque estás seguro Dodi que esta foto es de Brasil????
> 
> ...


És Brasil sim!


----------



## CH (Apr 2, 2006)

Usando a esto thread, ¿muy deseó saber si este carretera ya se liga el Cusco? Tengo mucho voluntad para hacer un viaje de Río Branco hasta Nazca, el pasar para Cusco y Puerto Maldonado. ¿No hace que ningunos thread con las fotos de Puerto Maldonado?
Hasta amigos Peruanos! kay:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El puente "de la duda" !!!!!*

Vane : Todos sabemos que eres recontra fanática de tu adorado Guayaquil (y razones tienes de sobra para estarlo,por lo linda que está la ciudad donde vives)... pero...pero... no todo lo espectacular queda a orilla del Guayas...ó del Salado..ja,ja,ja... 
Te cuento...éste puente...lo llaman "passarela"... y en realidad,lo es... decirle puente,digamos que en éste caso serìa "un too much"...aunque condiciones no le faltan... pero es una "passarela" sobre el angostito (supongo que en esa parte de la ciudad),río Acre... 
Para despejar toda duda....vas a poder ver fotos nocturnas y diurnas... 
Por cierto... un excelente detalle de su iluminación y de estructuras relativamente sencillas,se puede lograr un gran efecto visual...Si se dan cuenta todos los foristas...en realidad,la típica ciudad brasileña es màs bien de líneas sencillas... no hay gran complejidad en sus obras (salvo sus grandes ciudades),pero aprovechan detalles mìnimos para crear todo un efecto impactante... Rio Branco es una sencilla ciudad,que ha sabido sacarle el jugo a ciertos detalles que siempre gustan... como su malecón con neones.. su passarela...sus colores algo llamativos... su gradiente hacia la ribera... "detallecitos" que crean toda una panoràmica muy agradable.



































































Vane de Rosas said:


> Alegre ciudad, bonita
> 
> Aunque estás seguro Dodi que esta foto es de Brasil????
> 
> ...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El Puente del Velero en el Malecón del Salado en GUAYAQUIL*

Definitivamente por lejos....màs imponente que el de Rio Branco...aunque tienen ciertos detalles muy parecidos (por eso Vane dudó...):



























Vane de Rosas said:


> Alegre ciudad, bonita
> 
> Aunque estás seguro Dodi que esta foto es de Brasil????
> 
> ...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Ambos puentes (pasarelas)*

*RIO BRANCO :*
























*GUAYAQUIL :*


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Puerto Maldonado (colaborando con Alex)*

Alex : Lamentablemente no encontré ese thread de PM... pero colaboro con éstas 4 fotos :



































alezx_nj said:


> Una imagen satelital de la ciudad de Puerto Maldonado y una linea trazada por mi
> del supuesto puente en construccion, me hubiera gustado estar alla
> para tomar bonitas fotos de mi pueblo, pero ya para fines de este 2007 estare por alla
> 
> ...


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Me da la impresión pero Puerto Maldonado está teniendo un crecimiento y desarrollo urbano más ordenado que otras ciudades de la selva peruana, sus calles son anchas y bien delineadas. Por otra parte me pareció muy agradable la ciudad de Rio Branco.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Pienso lo mismo, Juancho. Las tomas aéreas y satelitales permiten ver que Puerto Maldonado tiene un buen trazado de calles.
Dodi: cuando te decides a investigar un tema, vas hasta las últimas consecuencias, sin dejar margen para las dudas. Muy bien!


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Cuando este puente Billingurst este terminado sera el emblema de la ciudad de Puerto Maldonado, mas cuando la carretera este totalmente asfaltada y de dos vias si que sera interesante

esta foto es de Pedro









aqui algunas fotos de la carretera del lado de Brasil, creo que asi tambien quedara en el lado de Peru, solo falta asfaltarla, las fotos son de un forista brasileno, ellos si estan a la espectativa de la conclucion de esta carretera, ellos ya quieren hacer su recorido por Cusco hasta llegar al mar pacifico


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Hermosa Rio Branco tiene un parecido muy grande a una ciudad fronteriza Argentina llamada Posadas (limitrofe con el Paraguay y la misma poblacion 300.000 habitantes) pero con menos desarrollo edilicio que la ciudad argentina.......tambien se ve bonita Pto. Maldonado......aunque parece ser bastante mas pequeña....me gusto ese puente peatonal....notable secuencia de fotos..saludos


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

La verdad que Rio Branco se ve muy bien, bastante desarrollada como la gran mayoria de ciudades Brasileras. Puerto Maldonado por otra parte da la impresión que ha comenzado a crecer y desarrollarse, ojala en unos años se vea parecido a Rio Branco, la verdad que yo hubiese preferido que hagan una via ferrea entre Perú y Brazil, cuestion ecologica más que nada, creo que con la pavimentación de esta via va a venir un desastre ecologico de gran magnitud para la selva sur del Perú. No soy muy optimista por el futuro de ese idilico lugar.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Pedrito : soy un apasionado de la geografìa !!!*

Por eso me fascina participar acá... comparto tu idea y la de Juancho en cuanto que se nota un mayor orden en Puerto Maldonado... 



pedro1011 said:


> Pienso lo mismo, Juancho. Las tomas aéreas y satelitales permiten ver que Puerto Maldonado tiene un buen trazado de calles.
> Dodi: cuando te decides a investigar un tema, vas hasta las últimas consecuencias, sin dejar margen para las dudas. Muy bien!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Yo viví frente a Posadas...*

No quiero desmerecer a Rio Branco..pero Posadas le lleva años luz... aparte que no es "tan selvática".....adoraba caminar por el centro...alli estudiè teatro...lindos tiempos




romanito said:


> Hermosa Rio Branco tiene un parecido muy grande a una ciudad fronteriza Argentina llamada Posadas (limitrofe con el Paraguay y la misma poblacion 300.000 habitantes) pero con menos desarrollo edilicio que la ciudad argentina.......tambien se ve bonita Pto. Maldonado......aunque parece ser bastante mas pequeña....me gusto ese puente peatonal....notable secuencia de fotos..saludos


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Luchito...yo creo que si...*

Puerto Maldonado tiene todas las condiciones de transformarse en un Rio Branco...por de pronto,se vè una ciudad ordenada,amplia..eso es muy positivo




alibiza_1014 said:


> La verdad que Rio Branco se ve muy bien, bastante desarrollada como la gran mayoria de ciudades Brasileras. Puerto Maldonado por otra parte da la impresión que ha comenzado a crecer y desarrollarse, ojala en unos años se vea parecido a Rio Branco, la verdad que yo hubiese preferido que hagan una via ferrea entre Perú y Brazil, cuestion ecologica más que nada, creo que con la pavimentación de esta via va a venir un desastre ecologico de gran magnitud para la selva sur del Perú. No soy muy optimista por el futuro de ese idilico lugar.


----------



## CH (Apr 2, 2006)

Voy colaborar com mais fotografias de foristas brasileños.


----------



## CH (Apr 2, 2006)

Thread Original del forista Nunez



Nunez said:


> Égua, finalmente encontrei o Fórum funcionando
> 
> Agora a última parte do thread de Rio Branco
> 
> ...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Rascacielos en plena Amazonia*

Asi es Pedro....mira éstas fotos del casco antiguo de Manaus y verás que tienen sus buenos edificios altos (en la zona nueva,hay muchos más) :

























Tengan en cuenta que la calidad del suelo en New Orleans es más inestable que la de la Amazonia y bueno....abundan los rascacielos !!!!...cuestiòn de mentalidad ....eso es todo...



pedro1011 said:


> Wow. Hace recontra leña a Iquitos. Por otra parte, veo que los brasileños no se hacen ningún problema en construir edificios de más de 10 pisos en plena selva. En Iquitos se decía que el edificio de Essalud tenía problemas por la calidad del suelo. Cuando hay buenos cimientos, no pasa nada.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

WUAW si que Rio Branco tiene un gran desarrollo se me hace como a ciudad de la costa peruana como en comparacion con trujillo con esas casas coloniales antiguas de color amarillo, modernos edificios y museos por otra parta preferiria que Puerto Maldonado tenga un crecimiento pero sin la gran deforestacion que ha tenido Rio Branco, porque para tener ese desarrollo han tenido que talar gran parte de esas selva para campos de crianza de ganado o campos de cultivos supongo que alguien me corrija, por otro lado la region madre de Dios posee para mi lo mas importante que es la conservacion de la NATAURALEZA flora y fauna tenemos el PARQUE NACIONAL DEL MANU, que en extension es mas grande que los pequenos paises europeos, LA RESERVA NACIONAL TAMBOPATA CANDAMO, y otros, es decir Madre de Dios recibe gran parte sus ingresos gracias al turismo de ecologia la ECOAMAZONIA de conservacion que invitan al turista a algo que ellos ya no tienen en sus paises desarrollados ese aire puro descontaminado ese contacto con la verdadera naturaleza, porque grandes ciudades desarrolladas hay muchas pero cada vez hay menos selvas menos naturaleza menos aire puro, es asi como prefiero a mi Puerto Maldonado me siento muy orgulloso de ser de alla, aunque aqui algunos piensen todavia que el PERU ES LIMA y LIMA ES EL PERU, me refiero a la gran CENTRALIZACION de Lima que por muchos anos dejo en el olvido a regiones como Madre de Dios

saludos amigos brasilenos, bonita ciudad


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Has dicho una gran verdad Alexito...*

La centralización en el Perú es tremenda...eso bueno tiene Brasil... en todos lados sus ciudades crecen y se desarrollan independientes de todo centralismo nacional.



alezx_nj said:


> WUAW si que Rio Branco tiene un gran desarrollo se me hace como a ciudad de la costa peruana como en comparacion con trujillo con esas casas coloniales antiguas de color amarillo, modernos edificios y museos por otra parta preferiria que Puerto Maldonado tenga un crecimiento pero sin la gran deforestacion que ha tenido Rio Branco, porque para tener ese desarrollo han tenido que talar gran parte de esas selva para campos de crianza de ganado o campos de cultivos supongo que alguien me corrija, por otro lado la region madre de Dios posee para mi lo mas importante que es la conservacion de la NATAURALEZA flora y fauna tenemos el PARQUE NACIONAL DEL MANU, que en extension es mas grande que los pequenos paises europeos, LA RESERVA NACIONAL TAMBOPATA CANDAMO, y otros, es decir Madre de Dios recibe gran parte sus ingresos gracias al turismo de ecologia la ECOAMAZONIA de conservacion que invitan al turista a algo que ellos ya no tienen en sus paises desarrollados ese aire puro descontaminado ese contacto con la verdadera naturaleza, porque grandes ciudades desarrolladas hay muchas pero cada vez hay menos selvas menos naturaleza menos aire puro, es asi como prefiero a mi Puerto Maldonado me siento muy orgulloso de ser de alla, aunque aqui algunos piensen todavia que el PERU ES LIMA y LIMA ES EL PERU, me refiero a la gran CENTRALIZACION de Lima que por muchos anos dejo en el olvido a regiones como Madre de Dios
> 
> saludos amigos brasilenos, bonita ciudad


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

mapamundista said:


> No quiero desmerecer a Rio Branco..pero Posadas le lleva años luz... aparte que no es "tan selvática".....adoraba caminar por el centro...alli estudiè teatro...lindos tiempos


SI.......eso es verdad...........lo que pasa es que si lo decia o afirmaba yo de manera tan tajante podria sonar a despectivo y soberbio por el solo hecho de representar a la Argentina........pero la verdad es que Posadas es mucho mas desarrollada y mucho mas ciudad ...teniendo la misma poblacion y siendo las dos ciudades fronterizas.........saludos cordiales desde Argentina.
...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Posadas es preciosa...*

Claro,que el caso es distinto...Rio Branco está en la Amazonia,en un lugar más remoto y lejano de la civilización... por lo menos,cuando se fundò....
Posadas por la influencia jesuìtica siempre ha estado mejor posicionada. 
Digamos que su casco antiguo es màs significativo que el de Rio Branco,donde todo parece nuevo... Y es por eso,que Posadas tiene ese ambiente "màs urbano"...
Eso si...en cuanto a construcciones recientes (o sea de las últimas 2 décadas),Posadas le saca gran ventaja a Rio Branco...pero el mèrito de Rio Branco es su crecimiento poblacional,distinto a Posadas,que crece con pausa... y lo cual le va a forzar que se desarrolle a paso màs ligero...



romanito said:


> SI.......eso es verdad...........lo que pasa es que si lo decia o afirmaba yo de manera tan tajante podria sonar a despectivo y soberbio por el solo hecho de representar a la Argentina........pero la verdad es que Posadas es mucho mas desarrollada y mucho mas ciudad ...teniendo la misma poblacion y siendo las dos ciudades fronterizas.........saludos cordiales desde Argentina.
> ...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Definitivamente por lejos....màs imponente que el de Rio Branco...aunque tienen ciertos detalles muy parecidos (por eso Vane dudó...):


Correcciòn amigo... las fotos que pones no son del puente el velero, son del puente del malecòn del Salado, un puente que pasa sobre otro puente  es un paso peatonal convertido en un bellísimo puente.

Yo me he asombrado ante las similitudes ... bello


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Que linda ciudad es Rio Bramco. Yo la conocia por nombre pero pensaba que era mas bien un pueblito, pero en realidad es una hermosa ciudad!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*De todos modos...*

*todo el conjunto del Malecón del Salado+Puente del Velero es maravilloso... *


Vane de Rosas said:


> Correcciòn amigo... las fotos que pones no son del puente el velero, son del puente del malecòn del Salado, un puente que pasa sobre otro puente  es un paso peatonal convertido en un bellísimo puente.
> 
> Yo me he asombrado ante las similitudes ... bello


----------



## Noarth (Apr 20, 2009)

vaya q gran descentralizacion !


=)


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

el fututo de Puerto Maldonado


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

definitivamente ORDEM E PROGRESSO ...

pero no me parece una gran urbe en cuanto a edificios ... definitivamente denota la diferencia entre un pais desarrollado y uno de tercer mundo como el nuestro... Y pensar que este es uno de los estados mas atrasados del Brasil imeginense ... este el ACRE y RONDONIA frontera con Bolivia...

Para tener una idea solo el ganado que tienen en Rondonia es mas que todo el que tenemos en todo el Peru y que ganado... de primera y una region que es 10 veces menos que todo nuestro territorio nacional increible

Siempre supe que era muy costoso construir en Rio Branco por que no tienen canteras ´para ´producir cemento cerca, entonces tienen que traerlo desde muy lejos y de hay la gran demanda cementera que ya esta cubriendo cementos YURA desde hace mas de 3 años sin estar concluida aun la interoceanica... en el peru no vemos ni las oportunidades que estan en nuestras propias narices... vivimos de la improvisacion y del desgobierno generalizado


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

MUY BUEN THREAD, PERO POR FAVOR NO CUELGUEN MUCHAS FOTOS


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Hermosa ciudad muy limpia y ordenada


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonita ciudad, y que desarrollada en comparación a nuestras ciudades, realmente un ejemplo a seguir.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que bonita ciudad, y que desarrollada en comparación a nuestras ciudades, realmente un ejemplo a seguir.


estoy de acuerdo

pero para ser capital de un estado brasilero le falta altura y edificios ... aun asi estamos muy lejos del gigante breasileiro


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Es una ciudad pequeña y muy atractiva,, y ojala se quede asi no me gustaria ver otra gran urbe en medio de la amazonia


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*El problema no solo es el cemento ...*

... es también el agregado para el concreto, en la amazonía hay escasez de grava, como es un territorio tan plano los ríos no son torrentosos casi todo lo que transportan y sedimentan son arcillas, que no sirven para fabricar concreto ... 

Cierto lo que dices, los andes peruanos es una buena fuente para Río Branco de abastecimiento de materiales de construcción  ... y es un claro ejemplo para todos los peruanos que es posible desarrollar todas nuestras ciudades si es que hay una buena gestión y liderazgo de los gobiernos regionales



koko cusco said:


> definitivamente ORDEM E PROGRESSO ...
> 
> pero no me parece una gran urbe en cuanto a edificios ... definitivamente denota la diferencia entre un pais desarrollado y uno de tercer mundo como el nuestro... Y pensar que este es uno de los estados mas atrasados del Brasil imeginense ... este el ACRE y RONDONIA frontera con Bolivia...
> 
> ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonitas y pintorescas casitas, me encanta esta ciudad !


----------



## fialho (Dec 4, 2006)

Muito legal ver Rio Branco aqui no fórum peruano.


----------



## fialho (Dec 4, 2006)

*Fotos recentes da cidade:*



Davizão AC said:


> *Rua Benjamin Constant reurbanizada*
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Tan cerca pero tan lejanamente más avanzada que las ciudades de nuestra selva.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

que linda ciudad


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

tan cerca y tan lejos a la vez ...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Definitivamente, como alguien dijo posts arriba "Ordem E Progresso" , Brasil es un pais que tiene un pie en el 1er. mundo y el otro en el 2do. mundo, a mi no me parece mal comparar, es mas pienso que nos deberiamos comparar con Brasil justamente para seguir su ejemplo, esta ciudad de Rio Branco, es la capital del Estado de Acre que es el estado mas pequeño de este gigante y el mas alejado de las "super-ciudades brasileras", sin embargo esta pequeña ciudad al igual que la mas grande Manaos, ya desde fines de los 50s se encuentra comunicada con el resto del pais no por una sino por varias "super - carreteras" que cruzan la misma selva amazonica pero 20 veces mas grande donde se encuentran Iquitos, Yurimaguas o Puerto maldonado todas estas ciudades desconectadas del resto del Peru (ojo tambien incluyo a Pto. Maldonado ya que esta ciudad a pesar de tener una carretera que la une con el resto del pais, la mayor parte del tiempo es "intransitable").

Notese tambien que esta pequeña ciudad de Rio Branco, que a pesar de ser una Capital de Estado, tiene una poblacion de 300,000 habitantes es decir mas o menos la poblacion de Chincha o Huacho, cuenta con todos los servicios basicos de una ciudad moderna, observense sus calles perfectamente pavimentadas y señalizadas, observense la calidad de sus veredas, observese el encauzamiento de su rio, observense la limpieza y monumentaliddad de sus espacios publicos, observese que no hay ni un vendedor ambulante en sus calles, me imagino que debe ser una ciudad bastante segura, notese su terminal urbano y su biblioteca (me imagino que no debe ser la unica en la ciudad), observese la potencia de su alumbrado publico, observese la calidad de su transporte publico !!!!!!

Pero claro, las comparaciones son odiosas, mejor evitemos ver que cosa hay mas alla de la frontera y pasemos a otro tema.

saludos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Orden y Progreso a un lado de la frontera ...*

... mientras que al otro Desorden y Retraso ... :lol:.

En las cuchucientas fotos que veo de Rio Branco no he visto ni una pared sin tarrajear.

No es un problema de falta de recursos, de políticas centralistas ni nada por el estilo, es un tema de personas, de actitud; mientras que en un lado de la frontera existe una autoridad que todo el mundo respeta, una conciencia cívica y de bien colectivo que conlleva a un orden y a que todos empujen el carro en una misma dirección; en nuestro lado de la frontera todos somos muy vivos y por eso no creemos en nadie, mucho menos en las autoridades, sólo nos preocupamos por nosotros mismos y nos importa un carrizo el resto, también nos conformamos con lo poco que tenemos y no me importa vivir en una casa sin tarrajear o donde no hay pistas y veredas con tal de que tenga mi TV con cable y una chingana en la esquina donde ir a chupar los fines de semana


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Uy que bonito, ojalá y aunque sea Pucallpa o Puerto Maldonado, imiten a esta ciudad.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Esta ciudad tiene caras hermosas ..muy bonita rio branco especialmente el Centro de la ciudad, pero tambien tiene partes pobres y descuidadas.. personalmente conosco esta ciudad.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

lindas ciudades


----------



## jjrge96 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wowww, algun dia tendremos ciudades asi?


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

poco a poco iremos avanzando,la interoceanica ayudara bastante


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Comparto todo lo que Cesium y Tanatos escribieron.
Ojala algun dia nuestras ciudades selvaticas tambien tengan ese orden y urbanizacion que se ve en Rio Branco.


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

Pueden dejar de hacer comparaciones odiosas :bash: :bash:


----------



## Gato_Félix (Sep 4, 2007)

onechann said:


> Pueden dejar de hacer comparaciones odiosas :bash: :bash:


aunque no se quieran hacer comparaciones la diferencia salta a la vista es dificil no darse cuenta ....en un lado orden y progreso y el otro lado caos y atraso hno:

como dicen una imagen vale mas que mil palabras :bash:


----------



## royer86 (Jul 5, 2010)

... mientras que al otro Desorden y Retraso (Peru) :lol: 

que verguenza me dan los politicos de nuestro pais, en vez de preocuparse por sus ciudades se preocupan por su bienestar propio, ojala algun dia se descentralice mas el Peru


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow!!

Hasta la ciudad mas alejada tiene unos señores edificios y un gran desarrollo.

Tenemos que mirar el vecindario Peru.


----------



## Expatriado (Nov 24, 2010)

Mis respetos para los Brasileros, my ordenadas y limpias esas calles y edificios.


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Ahora que digamos ya se ha unido a Puerto Maldonado con Rio Branco; ojalá y se construya la carretera Pucallpa-Cruzeiro do Sul, obviamente el lado brasileño ya está teminado ahora faltan aparentemente sólo casi 200 km de pura selva en el lado peruano yo creo que es necesaria esta carretera.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

yo tambien creo q una carretera entre pucallpa y cruzeiro do sul seria chevere para que pucallpa inicie su desarrollo.


----------



## Jorge Rojas (Jul 26, 2010)

Qué buen desarrollo se vé en este pueblo, si así fueran las ciudades del interior del Perú, y eso que es lo más alejado de Brasil.


----------



## robertoarcanjo (Sep 27, 2007)

*Que linda Cidade*

Rio Branco, um dia voltarei lá!


----------



## COCHALO (Dec 4, 2008)

SE ve bien Brasilea....está a 300 m de Cobija,Bolivia...Brasil siempre sorprende


----------

